# CALLING CANNA USERS!!!-help appreciated!



## johnnycheech (Mar 5, 2010)

I have just started to use the canna line having previously used the GHE 3 part with good results, just thought I'd upgrade to canna to see if they're all they say they are. I'm using the canna aqua line but i'm sure the coco and other hydro lines are used similarly. 

I'm wondering when to switch from vega to flores? Should it be as soon as you switch to 12/12 or when buds start to appear? or should I use a mix between the vega and flores?

Also do people go by the grow guide on canna.com? If so do they use the recommended dose or should you use %50 like GHE?

Thanks,

JC


----------



## alshuray1 (Mar 6, 2010)

dude best regards for your crop 
as soon as you set the lights for 12 on /12 off thats when you 
change the nutes to flora


----------



## kctats13 (Mar 9, 2010)

*im using canna in my dwc system and the results are great!*
*you need to run the aqua vega for 2 weeks after you switch to 12/12.*
*then do the aqua flora. and at week 3 of 12/12 add the canna pk to give it an extra kick.*
*i dont run the full strength. i use around 2/3 of what they reccommend. for example the mix is 11 ml's per gallon but i only use 8 ml's per gallon. but from what ive heard you can use it full strength. *
*BTW i am a newb at dwc and canna nutes. im just letting you know whats been working good for me.*
*good luck*


----------



## JBonez (Mar 10, 2010)

Canna, like its rival Advanced Nutrients use the best mineral nutrients available.

Great choice, and follow the instructions, tweek when you see burn/def.

good luck!


----------

